# Nintendo, PlayStation, and Xbox's online services are all currently under investigation by UK govt



## FMCore (Apr 8, 2019)

Oops


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 8, 2019)

Auto renewel should be illegal


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 8, 2019)

paying a subscription to play online should be illegal


----------



## Rune (Apr 8, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Auto renewel should be illegal


It should be a opt-in feature that's easy to cancel. It just shouldn't be a pain in the ass to deal with, as its clearly intended to be.


----------



## lordelan (Apr 8, 2019)

LiveLatios said:


> paying a subscription to play online should be illegal


lol
Have you heard of server costs?
The amount is debatable though.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 8, 2019)

lordelan said:


> lol
> Have you heard of server costs?
> The amount is debatable though.


do you really think nintendo, sony and _microsoft_ need to worry about server costs? if they were smaller companies then sure, but they're all multi million dollar corporations

also lmao, nintendo, what servers?

and why can PC gaming sustain itself without these ridiculous fees? are there not server costs for PC games as well?


----------



## Rune (Apr 8, 2019)

I think its fair, as long as they're throwing in free games with the service. I think Nintendo has it right with their pricing and the free stuff they give you for it.
I guess Sony and Microsoft charge what they do because people are still willing to pay for it.


----------



## lordelan (Apr 8, 2019)

LiveLatios said:


> do you really think nintendo, sony and _microsoft_ need to worry about server costs? if they were smaller companies then sure, but they're all multi million dollar corporations
> 
> also lmao, nintendo, what servers?


Touché


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 8, 2019)

Rune said:


> I think its fair, as long as they're throwing in free games with the service. I think Nintendo has it right with their pricing and the free stuff they give you for it.
> I guess Sony and Microsoft charge what they do because people are still willing to pay for it.


Sonys psn plus is always a bargain


----------



## DJPlace (Apr 8, 2019)

i hate to say it but PSN is shit. i wish we can pick our games for free each month... also that censorship bull shit don't get my ranting on that.


----------



## thekarter104 (Apr 8, 2019)

LiveLatios said:


> paying a subscription to play online should be illegal



This, so much this. I went for 3 months online on the Xbox One. Some real life stuff came up not really having time to play.
Wasted money for nothing. Since then, I'm actually against paying for online. On the other hand ofcourse I understand it costs money for them to keep the servers up and running, but jeez...


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 8, 2019)

DJPlace said:


> i hate to say it but PSN is shit. i wish we can pick our games for free each month... also that censorship bull shit don't get my ranting on that.


Would you be doing this if you was the Head of Sony I'll doubt it


----------



## leon315 (Apr 8, 2019)

lordelan said:


> lol
> Have you heard of server costs?
> The amount is debatable though.


LMFAO
Have you heard pc? gaming on pc is free tho, even they share same server.
The entire story to force people to pay for online is Bullshit


----------



## Cygen (Apr 8, 2019)

With some luck Sony has to make their PS+ cheaper.
Increased prices were one thing when they still offered up to 6 (sometimes good but mostly bad) extra goodies on top of Online Features but now that they threw away like 60% of the extra features they are kinda the only one who is really overpriced if you just want Online Play. I still Wish each of the 3 Big Companys would offer an Option to pay for "just" Online play without free games. Okay, in Nintendos case I think they kinda already have the best price for just Online play but I have no clue how good it is...


----------



## pohaxsf (Apr 8, 2019)

i think britain is far better than greece.. ninty has shit.. i i got a game. i don't want it.. no refund policy.. and you need to use the game.. insane


----------



## Wombleton (Apr 8, 2019)

I got banned from PSN, for doing a credit card charge-back after i had an automatic renewal come out 6 months after i had sold my playstation 4. I Spent more then an hour on the phone with customer services who told me they couldn't refund me even though they could see online i hadn't been using the service, they couldnt even turn the automatic renewal off from there end(well that what he told me).


----------



## pohaxsf (Apr 8, 2019)

Wombleton said:


> I got banned from PSN, for doing a credit card charge-back after i had an automatic renewal come out 6 months after i had sold my playstation 4. I Spent more then an hour on the phone with customer services who told me they couldn't refund me even though they could see online i hadn't been using the service, they couldnt even turn the automatic renewal off from there end(well that what he told me).


they are insane.. there is no way they cannot.. i guess the new owner notified u .


----------



## Manurocker95 (Apr 8, 2019)

LiveLatios said:


> do you really think nintendo, sony and _microsoft_ need to worry about server costs? if they were smaller companies then sure, but they're all multi million dollar corporations
> 
> also lmao, nintendo, what servers?
> 
> and why can PC gaming sustain itself without these ridiculous fees? are there not server costs for PC games as well?


They need to worry about them as they have millions of players everyday. PC games sustain themselves because someone pay for them. Epic offers his servers for free on Unreal engine. Steam offers his own servers too. Blizzard’s servers cost 13 bucks per month (with wow’s subscription). League of Legends is free but they gain A LOT of money by selling skins.

And yeah, Nintendo’s servers suck.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 8, 2019)

LiveLatios said:


> do you really think nintendo, sony and _microsoft_ need to worry about server costs? if they were smaller companies then sure, but they're all multi million dollar corporations
> 
> also lmao, nintendo, what servers?
> 
> and why can PC gaming sustain itself without these ridiculous fees? are there not server costs for PC games as well?


What does being a multi million dollar company have to do with anything? Servers still cost money to use, why the fuck would any business want to pay for that out of their own pocket? I mean, you are aware businesses are out here to, y'know, make money? It's exactly why Nintendo started their paid online, because they realized that gosh, paying for servers out of their own pocket is fucking dumb, so let's get consumers to do it!

And PC gaming doesn't have paid online because PC gaming is an extremely fractured ecosystem. It'd be impossible to develop any kind of profitable paid online system with such a fractured market, with multiple storefronts and marketplaces around to buy games from, or even when some random dude can just setup a server themselves and host it for whomever they want (whether legitimately or not). That's why online digital marketplaces like Steam take a bigger cut for hosting games on their marketplace, because they're well aware of this fact after Microsoft completely fucked up with GFWL on PC in 2007 or whatever, so they opt to push the costs to the publishers/devs instead of the users (which is finally starting to have consequences).

Consoles, on the other hand, are a closed ecosystem, therefore Sony/N/MS have to create and maintain their own online service because the average Joe can't do it themselves. Doing so costs money, so of fucking course they're going to charge for it. Is it a shit way to do it? Of course, every console should have free online by default. Is there a better way to do it? Not without it being shit, or still costing money. See Nintendo's utterly abysmal online platforms since they started going online (which they still haven't even gotten right).


----------



## Wombleton (Apr 8, 2019)

pohaxsf said:


> they are insane.. there is no way they cannot.. i guess the new owner notified u .



no i had factory reset the console, i found out by pure chance, i dont use my credit card alot so usually tends to have max available credit, but i remember seeing a statement that was £50 short(or however much PSN+ costs) and thought i better check something weird wasn't going on. I'm genuinely glad i had stuck it on my credit card originally otherwise i would of lost that money as most UK banks dont tend to charge back online subscriptions without proof it was someone else.

that was the first and last Sony playstation i will ever own, i genuinely dont even remember reading about it being an automatic renewal, and it definitely didn't mention when i set the account up! very Devious!!!!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 8, 2019)

I remember trying to cancel XBox Live once and I couldn't find a way to do it from their website (live.xbox.com)
Seemed like I had to contact them by phone. Even though signing up for XBox Live through their website was made extremely easy.
That's no longer the case, though. I later cancelled my membership no problem, but I probably paid them for an extra year that I wouldn't otherwise have.


----------



## Kadji (Apr 8, 2019)

For the people that are saying that online gaming should never use a subscription and that "pc gamers don't need to pay, why do we console gamers":

You are comparing apples with oranges. Here are some facts you may not have thought about:
- PC Games don't have a online subscription because the user base is fractured all over the place, with different shops (steam, epic, gog) and different companys all offering their own services. Also, in some special case you might still be required to pay on a per games basis (MMORPGs like WoW for example).
So, if in theory an online subscription for PC online gaming is required, who should be the company that is collecting the money? 

Trust me, if there was a way to nickel and dime the PC online players the industry would have gone that way a looooong time ago, but they can't. The only company beeing able to charge for PC online Gaming would be Microsoft with Xblox Live / Xbox Anywhere Game Sharing, but even then it would be limited to the games you bought from the Microsoft Store - and who even uses that thing?

Now look at Nintendo / Sony / Microsoft: All 3 have a closed eco system on their individual plattform. This makes collecting a monthly subscription much easier since you are only dealing with a single company with no way to choose a different "service provider".

Some people where also talking about Server Costs, there is much more to it than "just installing a server":
- You have multiple Servers (Content Delivery System) in multiple Countrys 
- All Servers connected to the CDN need enough raw HDD space to (at least) save every possible Game ever released in that region with their DLC and Patches
- Gamespecific server (might be more relevant for MS / Sony)
- Enabling Crossplay / dealing with a 3rd Party Network
- Payment for people maintaining everything

And yes, most of the above points are most likely also true for Steam. And thats why i guess that we are seeing an increase in Season Passes - because PC Gamers don't have to pay for an online subscription while the server costs are still there and only rising (in this time and age nearly every game has at least some sort of online interaction).

You can *still* play for free but all publishers are trying realy hard to push you into regular payments, disguised as "Season Passes".


----------



## Rune (Apr 8, 2019)

I personally had a problem where I had autorenew on my account without realising and I had stopped playing my console for months. My credit card had expired in that time and had a new one reissued since. But of course Microsoft tries to charge my old card, fails, then bans my account without telling me there was an issue (I only learn after the ban had already took place). I could've probably unbanned the gamertag but it would require me to give them the details of my new credit card and pay for the 12 months of XBL they'd been trying to charge me for. Except I didn't actually want XBL cuz I had stopped using the console a while ago.
So basically they were trying to charge me £40 to regain access to my account and a service I didn't have any use for anymore.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Apr 8, 2019)

Nintendo shouldn't have gone to subscription services, IMO. Nintendo WiFi Connection was free, and playing online on the Wii U is still free. Nintendo Switch Online isn't. It was a bad move.


----------



## Rune (Apr 8, 2019)

HarvHouHacker said:


> Nintendo shouldn't have gone to subscription services, IMO. Nintendo WiFi Connection was free, and playing online on the Wii U is still free. Nintendo Switch Online isn't. It was a bad move.


I think its a good idea, especially since its half the price of PSN and XBL. But my issue is the lack of features we currently have, such as chat support, parties, DMs, etc, maybe a better menu system with folders for your games, better management of saves, etc. I think the growing number of free NES games, Tetris 99, possibly SNES games in the future, etc will help justify the price more. Personally I think its decent right now.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Apr 8, 2019)

Rune said:


> I think its a good idea, especially since its half the price of PSN and XBL. But my issue is the lack of features we currently have, such as chat support, parties, DMs, etc, maybe a better menu system with folders for your games, better management of saves, etc. I think the growing number of free NES games, Tetris 99, possibly SNES games in the future, etc will help justify the price more. Personally I think its decent right now.


You don't own a Wii or Wii U, do you?


----------



## Rune (Apr 8, 2019)

HarvHouHacker said:


> You don't own a Wii or Wii U, do you?


I own both. And I also own a PS3 which also had free online. Yeah, things were nice when they were free, but I've accepted they wont stay free forever. I'm just glad Switch Online only costs half as much as PSN and XBL.


----------



## duwen (Apr 8, 2019)

Not all online games require servers - peer-2-peer games still exist.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 8, 2019)

Many other companies use autopay. Your cell phone, for example. Also, how about Netflix, Hulu, apple? Across all the largest companies or gangs, it’s easy to join, but you’ll loose teeth if you leave.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 8, 2019)

Online shouldn't be held hostage behind "free things" or anything else for that matter.


----------



## lordelan (Apr 8, 2019)

leon315 said:


> LMFAO
> Have you heard pc? gaming on pc is free tho, even they share same server.
> The entire story to force people to pay for online is Bullshit


That's not the point though.
Companies like to keep things paid by itself, even if they have millions on their back shelf.
So if they have to pay monthly for servers, they like to have incomings monthly for servers.
Obviously they are greedy and most likely don't even need 0.001 % of those incomings to actually pay those server costs. But that's what they are: Companies.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 8, 2019)

Chary said:


> What they appear to be looking for are incidents where customers have had trouble cancelling the services, dealt with numerous price hikes, or were forced into having to turn on auto-renew.


Microsoft is guilty of all three


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 8, 2019)

It should be illegal for online services to have sub par/lacking features


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 8, 2019)

DJPlace said:


> i hate to say it but PSN is shit. i wish we can pick our games for free each month... also that censorship bull shit don't get my ranting on that.



What exactly is shit about it? You cant pick which games you get with XBL either. And the censorship? What? Did they require more clothes be put on and raise the ages of the 13 yr old girls to 18? Did they say the grope mode needs to go? Gee, I feel so bad that people can't have their pedo fantasy games untouched. Pun intended.

Nintendo has plenty of censorship in the West also, as does the XB1. The Sony censorship hate bandwagon has been in full effect again since the DMC5 butt crack censor, which has since been uncensored.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 8, 2019)

I remember when online gaming was free when I had a PS3. Now everything costs money.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 8, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> I remember when online gaming was free when I had a PS3. Now everything costs money.



The cost is little everyone talks like it's 50 quid a month mayb people should stop buying expensive fizzy unhealthy drinks and drink free water thts good for you - not saying you drink fizzy drinks


----------



## DJPlace (Apr 8, 2019)

i don't care about the perverted  things in games  it's just removing features from a game that is promised to be in there... also nintendo not get any thing censored is also a jerk move see now you guys are going get me bitching about this censorship bull shit...

also i bet some of your are suck ups to making people pay money for better features...

i could compare some censor ship stuff on here but i'm not going till unless someone makes PISSES me off and does.

forget one thing about nintendo they are censored things in the past but now there getting away with it...


----------



## BiggieCheese (Apr 8, 2019)

Only way that paid online’s going away is if there is a tremendous shift in the average consumer’s view of such a thing (which won’t happen in such a homogenized industry). For MS/Sony/Ninty It’s the perfect cashcow right now.


----------



## Kadji (Apr 8, 2019)

duwen said:


> Not all online games require servers - peer-2-peer games still exist.


Most P2P Games still use a dedicated Matchmaking Server to pair up players though.


----------



## BvanBart (Apr 8, 2019)

Hope we get some money/ games out of this. Paying for online backups and multiplay is so 2010


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 8, 2019)

Gaming is a hobby let's look at other hobbies has anyone gone to football match has anyone pld a round of golf does anyone paint re the cost of materials I think youl find video gaming when compare is great value


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Apr 8, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> The cost is little everyone talks like it's 50 quid a month mayb people should stop buying expensive fizzy unhealthy drinks and drink free water thts good for you - not saying you drink fizzy drinks


50 quid a month is at least one game more per month.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 8, 2019)

Technicmaster0 said:


> 50 quid a month is at least one game more per month.


Dont get what Yr saying I'm saying online doesn't cost 50 quid a month


----------



## mattytrog (Apr 8, 2019)

"Under investigation by the UK government"






The "Strong and Stable" one hahaha...


----------



## |<roni&g (Apr 8, 2019)

lordelan said:


> lol
> Have you heard of server costs?
> The amount is debatable though.


Don’t defend paid online, sony had free online for PS3, Nintendo had free online up until the switch. These are billion dollar companies, they don’t need us to foot the bill for the servers, the servers are paid for. Online should be free on all consoles and we don’t need customers arguing in the favour of big companies.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 8, 2019)

it should be illegal to offer just 3 games a month on your shitty online service


----------



## HarveyHouston (Apr 8, 2019)

DJPlace said:


> i don't care about the perverted  things in games  it's just removing features from a game that is promised to be in there... also nintendo not get any thing censored is also a jerk move see now you guys are going get me bitching about this censorship bull shit...
> 
> also i bet some of your are suck ups to making people pay money for better features...
> 
> ...


Does anybody listen to this guy?!?  I'm not sure if it's a rant or what...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Rune said:


> I own both. And I also own a PS3 which also had free online. Yeah, things were nice when they were free, but I've accepted they wont stay free forever. I'm just glad Switch Online only costs half as much as PSN and XBL.


Hmm, I see your point. And with Kimishima screwing everything up and Furukawa being a wuss, I've pretty much abandoned Nintendo as long as they keep screwing their customers. I put that much nicer than the way I actually think; I'm not really the posting-cuss-words-on-forums-for-everyone-to-see type.


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 8, 2019)

I mean, shouldn't this sort of thing happen as a matter of fact? consumer protection and all that? but either way, I know sony has gotten super squiffy on their refund policy so it'll be interesting to see how this shakes out. 

and some games use their own company's servers, but you still have to pay the toll to access them. is that still the case? I'd imagine that might be a problem for the EU.


----------



## bi388 (Apr 8, 2019)

lordelan said:


> lol
> Have you heard of server costs?
> The amount is debatable though.


Why should Sony get laid money for me to play overwatch on blizzards servers? If anyone is charging shouldnt it be blizzard? That argument would work if companies only charged for games that run on their own servers, but they charge for other companies games


----------



## coppertj (Apr 8, 2019)

So what's the outcome of this "investigation" forcing another company to pay a shit ton of cash to the U.K. government? Like that time with google, and facebook, also EA, oh wait didnt the they kid to pass link taxes too? Hm... trend?


----------



## pohaxsf (Apr 8, 2019)

Wombleton said:


> no i had factory reset the console, i found out by pure chance, i dont use my credit card alot so usually tends to have max available credit, but i remember seeing a statement that was £50 short(or however much PSN+ costs) and thought i better check something weird wasn't going on. I'm genuinely glad i had stuck it on my credit card originally otherwise i would of lost that money as most UK banks dont tend to charge back online subscriptions without proof it was someone else.
> 
> that was the first and last Sony playstation i will ever own, i genuinely dont even remember reading about it being an automatic renewal, and it definitely didn't mention when i set the account up! very Devious!!!!


then how do u know you are banned. your purchaser might be at trouble


----------



## AceX (Apr 8, 2019)

I think this is a good thing. Three years ago I bought a month of gold for Xbox 360 and didn't even realise that auto-renew got turned on. The next month when I was looking at my bank statement online I noticed that the charge was recurring, so I cancelled the recurring payment through my bank. The next month came and I went to play Saints Row and got a message, I can't remember exactly what it said but to sum up, I wasn't allowed to play any of *MY* games until I had payed the monthly bill.

In the end, after three rounds with Microsoft customer support, they unlocked my account and told me something to the effect of "if you do it again we won't unlock it until it is payed". 
How can they stop me playing games that I own for something (even though I didn't pay) they never gave me in the first place?


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 8, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> and some games use their own company's servers, but you still have to pay the toll to access them. is that still the case? I'd imagine that might be a problem for the EU.





bi388 said:


> Why should Sony get laid money for me to play overwatch on blizzards servers? If anyone is charging shouldnt it be blizzard? That argument would work if companies only charged for games that run on their own servers, but they charge for other companies games


sony and microsoft perform sanity checks first and then send you to whichever external server the game requires.
this benefit the companies because they don't need to implement a system to prevent cheating and such. so they still are doing something to earn that subscription money.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 8, 2019)

Rune said:


> I think its fair, as long as they're throwing in free games with the service. I think Nintendo has it right with their pricing and the free stuff they give you for it.
> I guess Sony and Microsoft charge what they do because people are still willing to pay for it.


They charge what they do because the "free" games are higher value, and not 30 year old NES games being trickled down at 2-3 a month.


----------



## Rune (Apr 8, 2019)

Subtle Demise said:


> They charge what they do because the "free" games are higher value, and not 30 year old NES games being trickled down at 2-3 a month.


That's a good point. But as someone who doesn't want those games, I'm having to pay more for just the online anyway. Where as if you ignore the free games with Switch Online, you're still paying half as much for the privilege of online multiplayer.


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 8, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> sony and microsoft perform sanity checks first and then send you to whichever external server the game requires.
> this benefit the companies because they don't need to implement a system to prevent cheating and such. so they still are doing something to earn that subscription money.


that's assuming they don't already have one, which is probably only a safe assumption if it's a console only game.


----------



## raxadian (Apr 8, 2019)

Pay our service or you can't backup your save data legally and if you pay it doesn't even work in all games!

Remember how online play used to be free? Well now is not!

Backup of saves is my main motivation to hack my Switch.


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 8, 2019)

There was a video on YouTube from two lawyer about two weeks ago, discussing the legality of requiring a subscription for games that are p2p. Long story short, some loop holes that allowed this to happened were closed on January 1st 2018. Meaning, at least in the US, Xbox, Sony and Nintendo, have been breaking the law. However no one has the financial power to challenge them.


----------



## cdcrossy (Apr 8, 2019)

about time these robbin cunts get there collar felt costsme 24£ a month just for xbox live thats not even going into the game pass one of the kids have 
the price of games should come right down or the live service should be free


----------



## lordelan (Apr 8, 2019)

|<roni&g said:


> Don’t defend paid online, sony had free online for PS3, Nintendo had free online up until the switch. These are billion dollar companies, they don’t need us to foot the bill for the servers, the servers are paid for. Online should be free on all consoles and we don’t need customers arguing in the favour of big companies.


Calm down please. I'm with you with all you said. I just responded to someone saying it should be *illegal*.
Also it happens sometimes that things that were free are not free any longer. Not that I appreciate it but it happens. I'm the last one to complain if online play would be free forever.


----------



## Haloman800 (Apr 8, 2019)

Oi mate, you got a loicense for that video game subscription?


----------



## Chizko (Apr 8, 2019)

But many server in PSPlus is from the game dev, no from PS...so you're paying to conect to these server...


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 8, 2019)

DJPlace said:


> i don't care about the perverted  things in games  it's just removing features from a game that is promised to be in there... also nintendo not get any thing censored is also a jerk move see now you guys are going get me bitching about this censorship bull shit...
> 
> also i bet some of your are suck ups to making people pay money for better features...
> 
> ...



Is English not your first language? You also sound like you're having a really bad day. Calm down.


----------



## bi388 (Apr 8, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> sony and microsoft perform sanity checks first and then send you to whichever external server the game requires.
> this benefit the companies because they don't need to implement a system to prevent cheating and such. so they still are doing something to earn that subscription money.


What theyre doing is a fraction of the work that the actual game makers servers are doing. So why do I pay the people doing little work on not the ones actually hosting the games? And if theyre preventing cheating theyre doing a shit job, ive seen people talk on reddit about what high rank console games are like, apparently theres cheaters everywhere.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 8, 2019)

I don't see much coming from this investigation.  I can say for certain that Nintendo's service hasn't had any price hikes, and it's easy to turn off automatic renewal through their website or on your Switch.  The others I'm not so sure about, but I am sure that they'd rather change some minor features around than stop using paid online.

I also hate to say it, but the UK probably doesn't have much pull left when it comes to making international businesses change course.  Their laws and regulations carried a lot more weight as part of the collective EU.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 8, 2019)

bi388 said:


> What theyre doing is a fraction of the work that the actual game makers servers are doing. So why do I pay the people doing little work on not the ones actually hosting the games? And if theyre preventing cheating theyre doing a shit job, ive seen people talk on reddit about what high rank console games are like, apparently theres cheaters everywhere.


are you talking about using k+m??
that's not exactly cheating and no one can even know if you are using such devices because appear as a normal controller to the console.
console is cheat free for as far as I can see while pc has his fare share of cheaters but isn't so bad either (for what I can see from the streamers I watch). come back when you have proof of blatant cheating like aimboting and such.

side note: also reddit is just a circlejerk of highlights and potg, not a very good source for anything.


----------



## Xabring (Apr 8, 2019)

Well, if this means better services/prices, I am okay with this.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 8, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> console is cheat free for as far as I can see while pc has his fare share of cheaters


Consoles haven't been cheat-free for several generations now, and ForkNife is infested with cheaters regardless of platform.  Quantity of cheaters always correlates with the popularity of the game.


----------



## Viri (Apr 8, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> console is cheat free for as far as I can see


Hah, that's a good one.


----------



## Wombleton (Apr 8, 2019)

pohaxsf said:


> then how do u know you are banned. your purchaser might be at trouble


What i was told when on the phone to Sony's customer services, my friend had the PS4 from me so i know it isn't banned, but i can no longer log into my PSN (not that i care) but i suspect it is in fact banned, to be fair that make sense to me, why would sony continue to let me use an account that had a charge back on it, if they did it would open up all sorts of scams etc for there service.

to go back to the original point though, no subscription service should auto renew(or at least have it as an opt in auto renewal and not a opt out which 99% of company's seem to do)


----------



## brunocar (Apr 8, 2019)

lordelan said:


> lol
> Have you heard of server costs?
> The amount is debatable though.


have you heard of steam, hell, the piece of shit epic store even has free online


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 9, 2019)

Viri said:


> Hah, that's a good one.


not talking about wii, ds, wii u or 3ds here, but about consoles that care about the state of their online play.

ps3: if you are caught running cfw = ban.
x360: if you login to live with rgh = ban.
vita: you can login to psn with cfw and do everything like normal, but if you try and use cheats online = ban.
ps4: I'm not aware of the scene here, but I guess is like ps3.
xbone: IDK, but same as x360 I guess.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2019)

Rune said:


> I think its fair, as long as they're throwing in free games with the service. I think Nintendo has it right with their pricing and the free stuff they give you for it.


You mean free stuff that noone wants and nothing that everyone is asking for.


----------



## Viri (Apr 9, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> not talking about wii, ds, wii u or 3ds here, but about consoles that care about the state of their online play.


Splatoon 2


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 9, 2019)

Viri said:


> Splatoon 2


thanks for confirming that nintendo doesn't care (?)

that doesn't change much what I've said.

but now that we are into it, can I ask what kind of cheating happens on splatoon 2?

EDIT: I don't follow the switch scene but for what I've seen cfw users are banned almost instantly.


----------



## Captain_N (Apr 9, 2019)

All these people bitching about online services..... How about you just dont pay for them and dont use them. As for auto renew, dont use a credit card. For nintendos online i bought a $20 eshop card. cant auto renew that.  Running an online service costs money. Nintendo has to pay a hosting company. you think the hosting company lets you have unlimited bandwidth for free?


----------



## MushGuy (Apr 9, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Auto renewel should be illegal


----------



## Wrathcaster (Apr 9, 2019)

brunocar said:


> have you heard of steam, hell, the piece of shit epic store even has free online


To cover their costs and server costs they take a good chunky (unfair) percentage off the devs from each sale though, hurting the devs which in turn results them going elsewhere and is the reason why there is so many different stores/launchers now and making everything extremely fragmented.
Not to mention that ontop of all that, games in steam and other stores are almost always cheaper compared to consoles, lowering the devs profit even lower.


----------



## Kraken_X (Apr 9, 2019)

I bought my girlfriend an Xbox One, Minecraft, and 6 months of Xbox Live on a prepaid card for her birthday.  After the 6 months were up, Microsoft used an old credit card she linked to her Xbox 360 years ago to keep auto-billing her.  She called to cancel.  They didn't cancel it.  She called back to cancel again when she realized it a few months later.  They confirmed that she hadn't even turned her Xbox on since before the 6 months expired and that they had a log of her calling to cancel and they still kept charging her.  They would not refund the money even though they acknowledged that she did not agree to the auto-renewal and did not use their service.  They literally stole money from her. If she goes to the bank or a lawyer, they will steal hundreds of dollars worth of games and thousands of hours of saves.

Not that going to a lawyer would even do anything because corporations in the US can simply declare themselves above the law with "mandatory arbitration" clauses buried in their 60 page EULAs.  And yes, the conservative US supreme court ruled that it is legal for them to do this. To literally steal money and absolve themselves from any US law.  

Good on Britain for at least pretending to stand up for their citizens.


----------



## raxadian (Apr 9, 2019)

Despite the fact I am salty, Nintendo might only has to worry about the saves thing. Charging to play online is widely accepted.

Now... Sony and Microsoft... HAHAHA HAHA!


----------



## tatripp (Apr 9, 2019)

LiveLatios said:


> do you really think nintendo, sony and _microsoft_ need to worry about server costs? if they were smaller companies then sure, but they're all multi million dollar corporations
> 
> also lmao, nintendo, what servers?
> 
> and why can PC gaming sustain itself without these ridiculous fees? are there not server costs for PC games as well?



You sound pretty entitled. They are a business and have the right to make money. They can charge what they want for their service. They are offering an amazing service for a price that the market deems to be fair. If you don't like it, you don't have to pay for it. A lot of time and money went into creating their particular gaming ecosystem. If you like that aspect about PC gaming, then switch to a PC and never pay online subscriptions again.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 9, 2019)

tatripp said:


> If you like that aspect about PC gaming, then switch to a PC and never pay online subscriptions again.



If only that were true..


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 9, 2019)

Captain_N said:


> All these people bitching about online services..... How about you just dont pay for them and dont use them. As for auto renew, dont use a credit card. For nintendos online i bought a $20 eshop card. cant auto renew that.  Running an online service costs money. Nintendo has to pay a hosting company. you think the hosting company lets you have unlimited bandwidth for free?


don't know how is it on other platforms, but on playstation a month before auto-renew kicks in you are sent a notification (on the console and email) that is going to happen, so no excuse there. can't remember if auto-renew is on by default though.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 9, 2019)

LiveLatios said:


> do you really think nintendo, sony and _microsoft_ need to worry about server costs? if they were smaller companies then sure, but they're all multi million dollar corporations
> 
> also lmao, nintendo, what servers?
> 
> and why can PC gaming sustain itself without these ridiculous fees? are there not server costs for PC games as well?


The costs usually gets passed on to the consumers in some way through DLC or something else. Some PC Games do charge for servers. And Nintendo's online is cheaper $20 compared to Sony or Microsoft.


Servers aren't cheap
Microsoft spends $700 million on there's, Sony $360 million
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/new...g-700-Million-to-Back-Xbox-Live-Cloud-Servers



PS4 has more online features then the PS3, adds to costs
https://www.destructoid.com/sony-explains-why-you-ll-have-to-pay-for-online-with-ps4-256158.phtml


PC Servers that don't have enough funding usually have problems
https://uk.pcmag.com/games/63755/server-login-problems-plague-diablo-3-launch-day
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2016/05/24/total-war-warhammer-suffers-server-issues-at-launch/
https://www.engadget.com/2012/12/14/gamespy-multiplayer-server-shutdown-result-of-failure-to-pay-by/



Being a multimillion dollar company means nothing if you don't know what the costs are. Difference between revenue and profit.
Money is also use to invest in other projects and game development.

A game costs around $10,000 per person per month using low numbers, can cost more in expensive area's. An indie studio with 5 workers working for 18 months will cost $900,000. A medium size studio working 24 months with 40 people will cost $9,600,000. A big publisher like Rockstar for Red Dead Redemption with 400 workers and 36 months, $144,000,000. And these are conservative numbers.
https://kotaku.com/why-video-games-cost-so-much-to-make-1818508211

This is just for development. This doesn't add costs of Marketing/PR, publishing, physical copy productions, government permits/licensing, tradmark, and so on, which will rack up costs even higher. Sony also produces more then just video games. They are based on more products to manage.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 9, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> don't know how is it on other platforms, but on playstation a month before auto-renew kicks in you are sent a notification (on the console and email) that is going to happen, so no excuse there. can't remember if auto-renew is on by default though.


https://support.playstation.com/s/a...ewal-for-Subscription-Services?language=en_US yep on by default I luv playstation but ther bastards doing this bet thers been thousands who hav paid a extra who didn't kno or forgot I forgot with ps now which I didn't want after my trail because at the time to me the service was bolox because games streamed at 720p on ps4 plus no digital surround sound


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2019)

tatripp said:


> If you like that aspect about PC gaming, then switch to a PC and never pay online subscriptions again.


i've been using PC since like 2011


----------



## Ra1d (Apr 9, 2019)

SG854 said:


> The costs usually gets passed on to the consumers in some way through DLC or something else. Some PC Games do charge for servers. And Nintendo's online is cheaper $20 compared to Sony or Microsoft.
> 
> 
> Servers aren't cheap
> ...



The fact that annoys me the most isn't the fee itself though, it's the fact that If I don't play for a couple of weeks or even months sometimes, I basically wasted that money. So at the very least even if they're too greedy to offer online services for free(even though there are a lot of games I won't even play online), at the very least let the time timer tick only when I go online and not when I don't even use the service.


----------



## lordelan (Apr 9, 2019)

brunocar said:


> have you heard of steam, hell, the piece of shit epic store even has free online


Just stop quoting me on that. I said it's debatable.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 9, 2019)

brunocar said:


> have you heard of steam, hell, the piece of shit epic store even has free online


yeah have you seen what steam has turned into though? a Weeaboo's playground


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 9, 2019)

I wonder if Europe wants any business to do anything. Pretty soon Europe is just going to go back to the stone ages because no one can be fucked to deal with their retarded laws anymore.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 9, 2019)

Ra1d said:


> The fact that annoys me the most isn't the fee itself though, it's the fact that If I don't play for a couple of weeks or even months sometimes, I basically wasted that money. So at the very least even if they're too greedy to offer online services for free(even though there are a lot of games I won't even play online), at the very least let the time timer tick only when I go online and not when I don't even use the service.


It'll be like pay for 20 hours, compared to an unlimited monthly. I wouldn't mind something like that. There might be a negative effect in server costs though where they loose money, i'm trying to track down numbers right now.

Sony's monthly is $10. And $60 for 12, so $5 a month. $5 a month is like pocket change for alot of people. Plus you get free games.


----------



## Gamer4Lyfe (Apr 9, 2019)

If Sony introduced free online gaming, but then had ps plus for those who wanted the free monthly games, would anyone buy ps plus?


----------



## SG854 (Apr 9, 2019)

Gamer4Lyfe said:


> If Sony introduced free online gaming, but then had ps plus for those who wanted the free monthly games, would anyone buy ps plus?


I don't think hardly anyone will get ps plus. The games alone won't be worth it. It depends on what you'll price ps plus with just games alone.
Plus they wont cover server costs for people that use online going that way, and will have to put in hidden costs to cover it.


----------



## Vhestal (Apr 9, 2019)

The only time they're together under one roof and this happens. There's might be some sort of twisted conspiracy going on.


----------



## nashismo (Apr 9, 2019)

I think the the UK investigators should actually make this questions:

Is it justified to charge for MP online services when most of the servers for games are held by each individual game company or are simply using p2p?

Didn't the clients already bought the games in full price to have the full experiences that were written on the discs? (MP portions written on the disc, something that was already paid for).

THESE are the allegations UK investigators should concentrate on, go to the bone of the matter.

And if they wont change their practices, just like in cigarettes, HALF of the fucking game case this should be written: "WARNING: To experience the FULL GAME you are mandated to pay again for multiplayer online even though you paid for this game already".


----------



## pohaxsf (Apr 9, 2019)

Kraken_X said:


> I bought my girlfriend an Xbox One, Minecraft, and 6 months of Xbox Live on a prepaid card for her birthday.  After the 6 months were up, Microsoft used an old credit card she linked to her Xbox 360 years ago to keep auto-billing her.  She called to cancel.  They didn't cancel it.  She called back to cancel again when she realized it a few months later.  They confirmed that she hadn't even turned her Xbox on since before the 6 months expired and that they had a log of her calling to cancel and they still kept charging her.  They would not refund the money even though they acknowledged that she did not agree to the auto-renewal and did not use their service.  They literally stole money from her. If she goes to the bank or a lawyer, they will steal hundreds of dollars worth of games and thousands of hours of saves.
> 
> Not that going to a lawyer would even do anything because corporations in the US can simply declare themselves above the law with "mandatory arbitration" clauses buried in their 60 page EULAs.  And yes, the conservative US supreme court ruled that it is legal for them to do this. To literally steal money and absolve themselves from any US law.
> 
> Good on Britain for at least pretending to stand up for their citizens.


isn't that card expired lol


----------



## brunocar (Apr 9, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> yeah have you seen what steam has turned into though? a Weeaboo's playground


OH NO PEOPLE HAVE VARIETY TO CHOSE FROM /s at least steam doesnt try to hide and censor games like sony does

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Wrathcaster said:


> To cover their costs and server costs they take a good chunky (unfair) percentage off the devs from each sale though, hurting the devs which in turn results them going elsewhere and is the reason why there is so many different stores/launchers now and making everything extremely fragmented.
> Not to mention that ontop of all that, games in steam and other stores are almost always cheaper compared to consoles, lowering the devs profit even lower.


lol, as if i give a shit about profit, thats something for the big monolithic companies to worry about,  besides, the "company friendly" epic game store is also free.


----------



## cdcrossy (Apr 9, 2019)

its a joke there all about there shareholders and profits


----------



## Harumyne (Apr 9, 2019)

I stopped playing any videogames 3 years ago, now I just take LSD and go to 2 week long raves, much better gfx and gameplay, lol...

IMO you pay enough for the console and games to warrant any 'server costs', and if they want to charge as much as they do for online, lower the cost of the consoles and games.. fucking simple economics, people these days are poor as fuck and can't barely afford to pay the rent and eat healthy.

Margins say:
Make the audience wider by not outpricing people, and you get more people paying money in the end.


----------



## RPG_FAN128 (Apr 9, 2019)

GBATemp is awesome.  No matter how bad life is you can escape to GBATemp where so many people are living in fantasy land where server costs are like a non-issue, they should be free, you shouldn't have to pay because "the companies" make money elsewhere, SHOOT -- the games themselves should be free.  Yeah, let's all use escapism together!  

I think I shouldn't have to pay for gasoline when I fill up my car because you know it's way expensive and multi-million dollar gas companies make money elsewhere.  I think my Amazon Prime membership should be free because that billion-dollar company sells enough to make money.  I should be able to send packages in the mail without buying postage because think of the millions USPS makes selling stamps to collectors!  I could go on for hours but I should call it quits...for now.

I'll be back later to check out people's escapism strategies.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 9, 2019)

Elemi said:


> I stopped playing any videogames 3 years ago, now I just take LSD and go to 2 week long raves, much better gfx and gameplay, lol...
> 
> IMO you pay enough for the console and games to warrant any 'server costs', and if they want to charge as much as they do for online, lower the cost of the consoles and games.. fucking simple economics, people these days are poor as fuck and can't barely afford to pay the rent and eat healthy.
> 
> ...


They also have to worry about R&D costs in addition to production costs. They can’t lower the costs easily without taking a hit. If they take a huge hit and loose lots of money they’ll cease as a company. 



2017 Fisical Year R&D Costs - $527 million

Yearly R&D Costs
2012 - $642 Million
2013 - $568 Million
2014 - $692 Million
2015 - $527 Million
2016 - $610 million

https://www.tweaktown.com/news/58424/nintendo-spent-527m-research-development-last-year/index.html

https://www.nintendo.co.jp/ir/pdf/2016/160202e.pdf


Switch build Cost $257

Not only they have to make up for the Switch Build costs they also have to make up for the billions they spend on R&D developing the Switch and Games, with every Console and Games they sell. 

$300 has to pay for R&D, Marketing/PR, the middle men (GameStop, Bestbuy, some other VG store), publishing, phsyical copy production of games, server costs, government permits/lincenses, trademarks, and..... This all has to get paid. If they are just breaking even all the time, then they won’t have money to afford food and will shut down.


----------



## IwearHelmet4Bed (Apr 9, 2019)

They should be investigating Amazon too.. remember when Prime first started the amount of people who had trouble cancelling it was unreal


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Apr 9, 2019)

pohaxsf said:


> i think britain is far better than greece.. ninty has shit.. i i got a game. i don't want it.. no refund policy.. and you need to use the game.. insane



Well Nintendo is already under huge shit with not Britain but the entire EU. The EU filed a case against Nintendo of Europe for not allowing refunds once so ever. Apparently its against consumer laws or some shit like that in the EU. I never heard how it ended but if it ends well then all of Nintendo may add a refund policy.


----------



## pohaxsf (Apr 9, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> Well Nintendo is already under huge shit with not Britain but the entire EU. The EU filed a case against Nintendo of Europe for not allowing refunds once so ever. Apparently its against consumer laws or some shit like that in the EU. I never heard how it ended but if it ends well then all of Nintendo may add a refund policy.


well.this is not as priority as the north Macedonia name issue.. people disagree with it.. since we will have elections on mayors and meps on European parliament in may 26 they might put greek parliament mep then.. but they say in october.. every mep supported article 13 except a nazi group.. keep in mind we are in a "far leftist" govt that hasn't gave us a penny.. my family pays 30k in taxes.. Sales tax is 24%, then insurance for hospitals which if you go have old machinery and expired pharmacy.. then we pay because we have a business.. i pay since I was 14 because I owned and apt.. And I pay 30k and make 40k.. to sum up greece won't do anything


----------



## SG854 (Apr 9, 2019)

Hells Malice said:


> I wonder if Europe wants any business to do anything. Pretty soon Europe is just going to go back to the stone ages because no one can be fucked to deal with their retarded laws anymore.


It just got more retarded.



Spoiler



Not related to thread topic but related to your point. Their laws are getting more retarded by the day. With censorship, restricting internet access, everything is racist.

Waitrose apologises for selling 'racist' chocolate ducklings after criticism

It’s apparently racist calling it ugly because it’s dark chocolate and not because it has red splotches. The U.K. has lost. And they can’t do anything business wise. They give in to 1 complaint from some rando no one cares about.


In America too
You apparently can’t call America-Chinese food too salty and too oily, making you feel icky and bloated, because that is seen as racist now.

What’s more ridiculous is that Chinese food in America is Americanized versions of Chinese food and not how they taste in China. Americans love greasy unhealthy food. So someone trying to open a healthy Chinese restaurant is now seen racist and furthering stereo types of Chinese food.

New NYC Chinese Restaurant Draws Swift Backlash to Racist Language


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Apr 9, 2019)

SG854 said:


> It just got more retarded.



I think Europe has been retarded since the EU was founded. Honestly the only country in Europe that's retarded is the UK. Germany seems more stable than America even.


----------



## pohaxsf (Apr 9, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> I think Europe has been retarded since the EU was founded. Honestly the only country in Europe that's retarded is the UK. Germany seems more stable than America even.


re.. andreas papandreou wanted us out .. then simitis put us in eurozone.. only Germany controlls

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



pohaxsf said:


> re.. andreas papandreou wanted us out .. then simitis put us in eurozone.. only Germany controlls


germany will collapse because vw is dumb.. they are late to the party of electrecification.. their cars are shit.. my navara is an 04 and it revs good. i had a focus, it lasted 500k kilometers. this shitty 13 astra always needs service.. and my fiesta has Bluetooth costs 9k, astra 17k and no Bluetooth!!!


----------



## Reecey (Apr 9, 2019)

I also think uk Nintendo should be under investigation over there banning policies because mine was a prime example Nintendo could not and still cannot tell me as too why my switch was automatically banned through the system but there pathetic answer to it is there is nothing they can do sorry you will have to buy another. Now to me without a valid reason for myself that is unacceptable!


----------



## pohaxsf (Apr 9, 2019)

Reecey said:


> I also think uk Nintendo should be under investigation over there banning policies because mine was a prime example Nintendo could not and still cannot tell me as too why my switch was automatically banned through the system but there pathetic answer to it is there is nothing they can do sorry you will have to buy another. Now to me that is unacceptable!


you ran cfw? it's against tos that we all agreed on. even though we shouldn't, imagine a veto happening


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 9, 2019)

I forgot to mention.


Kadji said:


> And yes, most of the above points are most likely also true for Steam. And thats why i guess that we are seeing an increase in Season Passes - because PC Gamers don't have to pay for an online subscription while the server costs are still there and only rising (in this time and age nearly every game has at least some sort of online interaction).
> 
> You can *still* play for free but all publishers are trying realy hard to push you into regular payments, disguised as "Season Passes".


As if they wouldn't be pushing season passes, even if PC had paid online.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Apr 9, 2019)

Reecey said:


> I also think uk Nintendo should be under investigation over there banning policies because mine was a prime example Nintendo could not and still cannot tell me as too why my switch was automatically banned through the system but there pathetic answer to it is there is nothing they can do sorry you will have to buy another. Now to me without a valid reason for myself that is unacceptable!



Lol i run a company and even i know that's bullshit


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 9, 2019)

Reecey said:


> I also think uk Nintendo should be under investigation over there banning policies because mine was a prime example Nintendo could not and still cannot tell me as too why my switch was automatically banned through the system but there pathetic answer to it is there is nothing they can do sorry you will have to buy another. Now to me without a valid reason for myself that is unacceptable!



If you run CFW, you should know the risks. Nintendo owes you nothing if something goes wrong or get banned for running CFW while going online.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 9, 2019)

Reecey said:


> I also think uk Nintendo should be under investigation over there banning policies because mine was a prime example Nintendo could not and still cannot tell me as too why my switch was automatically banned through the system but there pathetic answer to it is there is nothing they can do sorry you will have to buy another. Now to me without a valid reason for myself that is unacceptable!


hav you thought about going to citizen advice bureau


----------



## Shadow_The_Hedgehog82 (Apr 9, 2019)

lordelan said:


> lol
> Have you heard of server costs?
> The amount is debatable though.


there are barely any server costs though, the companies who own the games host their own servers microsoft, sony and ninty just act as a middle man in connecting you, afaik all first party ninty games use p23p instead of dedicated servers so even then you aren't paying for server costs. The subscription fee is literally a scam. Imagine having to pay a website 60 dollars a year just to store your login details


----------



## Gimzie (Apr 10, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> What does being a multi million dollar company have to do with anything? Servers still cost money to use, why the fuck would any business want to pay for that out of their own pocket? I mean, you are aware businesses are out here to, y'know, make money? It's exactly why Nintendo started their paid online, because they realized that gosh, paying for servers out of their own pocket is fucking dumb, so let's get consumers to do it!



Except, I'm not aware of Nintendo actually utilizing servers in any of their current online multiplayer titles on the Nintendo Switch.


----------



## lordelan (Apr 10, 2019)

Shadow_The_Hedgehog82 said:


> there are barely any server costs though, the companies who own the games host their own servers microsoft, sony and ninty just act as a middle man in connecting you, afaik all first party ninty games use p23p instead of dedicated servers so even then you aren't paying for server costs. The subscription fee is literally a scam. Imagine having to pay a website 60 dollars a year just to store your login details


Although you're completely right I have to add, that websites are using ads to earn money.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 10, 2019)

Reecey said:


> I also think uk Nintendo should be under investigation over there banning policies because mine was a prime example Nintendo could not and still cannot tell me as too why my switch was automatically banned through the system but there pathetic answer to it is there is nothing they can do sorry you will have to buy another. Now to me without a valid reason for myself that is unacceptable!


you hacked your switch, you went online. so if Nintendo catches you they can do whatever the fuck they want!


----------



## PawsofHorror (Apr 10, 2019)

they should ban everything online related and sell full games in stores again fuck dlc and multiplayer, i own everyone so online games are BORING and why do i have to go to a fucking store in another country to get myself a mew? lame!


----------



## SlashofaSword (Apr 10, 2019)

I get that online services cost a lot to run, and I get why they charge for them, but I still think if I'm paying for the console and the game I shouldn't have to pay to use them.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Apr 11, 2019)

Shadow_The_Hedgehog82 said:


> microsoft, sony and ninty just act as a middle man in connecting you, afaik all first party ninty games use p23p instead of dedicated servers so even then you aren't paying for server costs.





Gimzie said:


> Except, I'm not aware of Nintendo actually utilizing servers in any of their current online multiplayer titles on the Nintendo Switch.



As an actual developer of Nintendo titles (no i'm not saying I work for Nintendo i'm saying I develop titles for their systems) let me tell you they do use their own actual servers for stuff such as matchmaking but you can use your own servers if the developer prefers you just have to file that with Nintendo prior to publishing. Due to a non-disclosure agreement I have with Nintendo I am unable to disclose any information on names and etc relating to how Nintendo's servers operate.


----------



## AceX (Apr 11, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> As an actual developer of Nintendo titles


Just curious, what titles?


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Apr 11, 2019)

AceX said:


> Just curious, what titles?



I am one of those new developers. So we have 1 title in development currently but a name has not been decided.


----------



## RandomUser (Apr 12, 2019)

Makes me wonder if CMA is looking at subscribers getting banned? Does this entails on subscribers getting a pro-rated refund back for unused month that cannot be used due to a ban?
Not banned so y'all know.


----------



## nashismo (Apr 12, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> I am one of those new developers. So we have 1 title in development currently but a name has not been decided.



I wish you the very best! I don't have my Switch anymore but I remember he HD rumble was so awesome. I remember a small game called Xenodrifter, which I bought (didnt pirate) had this wonderfull rumble when you entered the water! It was so great!

Whatever you do, I hope you remember to implement and use the HD rumble! Cheers!


----------



## Awesomekid956000 (Jul 10, 2019)

leon315 said:


> LMFAO
> Have you heard pc? gaming on pc is free tho, even they share same server.
> The entire story to force people to pay for online is Bullshit


I have to also mention PC gaming can be quite a bit more expensive compared to get into compared to console gaming. Playstation is pushing it with the PS5 prices, but PC gaming is usually around maybe $500 compared to the standard console price of 300, unlike consoles though, the pc is more than capable of upgrading through minor adjustments such as graphics cards and junk. What im trying to say is you're practically owed free online play for how much you gotta dump into it.


----------



## raxadian (Jul 11, 2019)

Awesomekid956000 said:


> I have to also mention PC gaming can be quite a bit more expensive compared to get into compared to console gaming. Playstation is pushing it with the PS5 prices, but PC gaming is usually around maybe $500 compared to the standard console price of 300, unlike consoles though, the pc is more than capable of upgrading through minor adjustments such as graphics cards and junk. What im trying to say is you're practically owed free online play for how much you gotta dump into it.



Also, a  lot of PC online gaming isn't free and if you play a lot of online games that require servers you are likely to waste more than  what Nintendo charges you.


----------

